# Bayou Vista



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, just wondering who all lived along the channels at Bayou Vista? G/f lives over there and we took my kayaks out the other day to the bridge and went and yaked around the grass past the bridge to kill time between classes. How has the fishing been around there lately?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

A few of us on the board live in Bayou Vista.... My g/f and I havent fished but once in the last two weeks due to vacation... I can tell you thought, that with the weather cooling off some fishing in and around BV should be seriously turning on... Every fall it turns on when the temps start to drop.

If you have any questions, just pm me and ill try to answer all i can

Thomas


----------



## BillyBob (Jun 8, 2006)

*Original Bayou Vista Resident*

Have lived there 23 years. Not much about Jones Lake that I haven't seen/run over in that time.

Have seen guides leave their homes on West Bay and run all the way to Jones to fish.

Bird action should be picking up starting tomorrow. Good tides should return Wednesday evening.

Night fishing under the lights from the pier will really be kicking in with the cooler water.

BB


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

We used to have a home off Sailfish several years ago. Our home made it thru Alicia when 104 mph winds hit it, but that's another story. My best fishing was out of my 12' gamefisher boat with a 7.5hp johnson. Best red was caught on the right side of the opening as you run into jones lake. I ran my boat onto the shore and casted right toward tiki island. Had another red straighten one of my hooks. Running toward tiki there was a shallow reef area and had several hundred reds tailing in front of me. Caught several keepers that day.

If you run into the area closest to 45 (the one closest to Omega Bay), it is super shallow. Caught a nice flounder there and it actually jumped out of the water.........coolest thing I have ever seen.

Has anyone fished the old Flamingo Island canals where they put up that new subdivision..........the one with the concrete bulkheaded canals?


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Cool.. well good to hear about the fishing! The G/F lives off of Ling St. and good buddy of mine lives off of Marlin Street. Well i hope the Green lights definately pick up cause i've gone out there a few times to check out the trout and it dont seem they are anything like the good 'ol train lights.... But we'll see! Well if anyone ever wants to get together to wet a hook or something just let me know. I actaullly live on the island where i go to Texas A&M, and just venture to the g/fs house when need be! haha I did just put my kayak in her garage to keep it a little closer to the water. 

Keep your lines tight and beers cold!


----------



## da R00k (Jan 5, 2005)

i heard there's actually a deep hole after you pass all the houses on your left side... wonder if there's any decent fish over there.



Ron R. said:


> We used to have a home off Sailfish several years ago. Our home made it thru Alicia when 104 mph winds hit it, but that's another story. My best fishing was out of my 12' gamefisher boat with a 7.5hp johnson. Best red was caught on the right side of the opening as you run into jones lake. I ran my boat onto the shore and casted right toward tiki island. Had another red straighten one of my hooks. Running toward tiki there was a shallow reef area and had several hundred reds tailing in front of me. Caught several keepers that day.
> 
> If you run into the area closest to 45 (the one closest to Omega Bay), it is super shallow. Caught a nice flounder there and it actually jumped out of the water.........coolest thing I have ever seen.
> 
> Has anyone fished the old Flamingo Island canals where they put up that new subdivision..........the one with the concrete bulkheaded canals?


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

nothin better than a g/f witha nice errr garage


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Good one jackcu


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

As a matter of fact it is prettty nice! LMAO... Now i can go buy more fishing and hunting stuff that i got more room to expand!


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Well Girlfriend and I took out the kayaks this evening down past the bridge, and never caught anything that was legal size but did have a lot of action on Live shrimp under poppin cork. Both had fun but will be going to academy tomorrow to get the running lights that clamp on the kayak... we didnt wanna leave but it was getting dark and so i had a flashlight in my emergency kit and strapped it to her kayak. (well my wilderness 140 that she claims she has to ride in cause it has a rudder.. haha!) Didnt end up with no keepers but had a good time finding some fish... if only we could smash them out... both reds and trout we caught were just under size.


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Good solution*

"...if only we could smash them out..."

Make sure you keep both eyes on the same side so you can tell the game wardens they are speckled and spotted flounder, LOL!


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

ROFL.. yea thats no lie! I still dont think them hefty fines are worth so i'll just keep on throwing at em.. till papa bites!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

good report bro. we want to see pics of that papa-sized fish!


----------



## AsianAngler (May 26, 2004)

whereabout in bayou vista you ventured to that evening? I'm heading there tomorrow myself, hopefully will catch something keeper size...



SoClose said:


> Well Girlfriend and I took out the kayaks this evening down past the bridge, and never caught anything that was legal size but did have a lot of action on Live shrimp under poppin cork. Both had fun but will be going to academy tomorrow to get the running lights that clamp on the kayak... we didnt wanna leave but it was getting dark and so i had a flashlight in my emergency kit and strapped it to her kayak. (well my wilderness 140 that she claims she has to ride in cause it has a rudder.. haha!) Didnt end up with no keepers but had a good time finding some fish... if only we could smash them out... both reds and trout we caught were just under size.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ron...re: 'Flamingo Isles"...that is now Harborwalk...with a BUNCH of million dollare homes up and more coming...Think the canals are prolly 'off limits' to us now...Shame...we boxed a lot of nice fish in the canals...and it was a good place to hide from the wind...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Harborwalk can not keep anyone out of the canals... NOT yet anyways... Money talks, and one day it will talk

Thomas


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Thomas, you're right about the money part! Most people think they "own" the water in front of their beachfront homes or bayhomes. 

We used to own homes in Bayou Vista and Terramar. The only thing you own is the home and land up to the bulkhead on a canal lot. We had folks night fishing from boats where our underwater green lights were.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Most of Harborwalk was dredged and the concrete bulkheads were replaced with new composite style (?) bulkheads. I've heard they have some bulkhead problems with the bottoms blowing out due to the deeper canal, but I haven't seen it muself.


----------



## c_a_otoole (May 3, 2006)

I live on Marlin....and have a lot of luck in the lights..towards the end of the canals seems to be the best for me......I use artificials in the lights..it is cool to watch the fish chase them right up to the boat..... about every 5 is a keeper.... but it is a blast ...a fish almost every cast.... good luck. I am going back to the jettys tommorow AM to see if i can get some bull reds....


----------



## sloppy (Sep 27, 2006)

Went to Bayou vista for the first time today. My inlaws are looking at building. jones bay looks pretty fishy. dont know anthing about it. I told my wife that there should be some good reds in there. were going to try our luck but the boy (14 month old was tired ) he is the boss...... 
If any one has any info on the fishing.....reply


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sloppy,

Jones is a great place... Although, in my opinion it is much better in the winter than summer.. Fall and spring are good as well, just gets a little too hot during the summer.

C a otoole,

We live on marlin as well

Thomas


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

soclose...werent you at the first fishing club meeting they had? i remember a guy talking about a tarpon 140 that he just put a rudder on....wondering if that was you...


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

sloppy,

jones is pretty swallow, but I think it's a great place. There are some big ones in there for sure. Way back I used to fish in the inlets toward the RR tracks that run parallel to 45 past the opening to jones from Bayou Vista. The inlets were around 4'.....almost 5' deep. You can kind of get lost from the general traffic when you get in there. Guys used to run alongside them at night gigging for flounder since water is usually moving thru there.

The area between the jones lake opening from BV and the new Harborwalk was always pretty good for me. I hugged the shoreline........ran up on it.......and casted toward the deeper water. There were lots of reds in there.

I think jones is usually under-rated as a good place to fish. I never really had much luck near the train tressel that you have to pass under from BV to get to jones, but always saw a boat or 2 anchored near there.


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

everybody that fishes jones knows that there is nothing but hard heads and mullet, i wouldnt waste my time out there.


----------

